# Just Plinkin



## DANOAM (Mar 22, 2010)

I did something this weekend that I hadn't done in years. I've been target shooting and going for tight groups. Saturday I just sat there and shot up some pop cans with the .22. Man that was fun watching the cans dance around. I got a lot more satisfaction out of that than target shooting.

Kind of made me feel like a little kid again.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 22, 2010)

A heck of a lot cheaper than centerfire ammo. 22s are fun to shoot. Especially odd ball 22 rifles.


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 22, 2010)

I've seen the .22 Tommy guns but never a .30 carbine, pretty cool, I want one!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 22, 2010)

Remember these, they were neat little plinkers.AR-7 explorers. The reciever, barrel and mag store in the buttstock.


----------



## crowbuster (Mar 22, 2010)

Those 550 box-o-bullets were 9.99 now around 15 bucks but sure is a great stress reliever.

C.B.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 22, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Remember these, they were neat little plinkers.AR-7 explorers. The reciever, barrel and mag store in the buttstock.



Nice ss, I have one in Grey, newer one no black. I think

I made a wooden pistol grip for mine, looks funny. Gotta use expensive ammo its picky.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 22, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Nice ss, I have one in Grey, newer one no black. I think
> 
> I made a wooden pistol grip for mine, looks funny. Gotta use expensive ammo its picky.


This is an older one, It will shoot anything. Don't remember having a jam with it.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 22, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> This is an older one, It will shoot anything. Don't remember having a jam with it.



this newer one is a #####, it jams a lot. Cant use the cheapo walmart amo.


----------



## lmalterna (Mar 23, 2010)

Good cheap fun is to take a package of balloons and a little baby powder shooting. Drop just a bit of powder down in the balloon before you blow it up. Then hang the balloons at longer distance and plink with iron sighted 22.s- I like the CZ or Romania military trainers. 
Nice puff of white powder at 75-100 yards. Just be sure to clean up.

Kids LOVE shooting the balloons at appropriate ranges.

2Door


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2010)

lmalterna said:


> Good cheap fun is to take a package of balloons and a little baby powder shooting. Drop just a bit of powder down in the balloon before you blow it up. Then hang the balloons at longer distance and plink with iron sighted 22.s- I like the CZ or Romania military trainers.
> Nice puff of white powder at 75-100 yards. Just be sure to clean up.
> 
> Kids LOVE shooting the balloons at appropriate ranges.
> ...


That's a neat idea.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 23, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> this newer one is a #####, it jams a lot. Cant use the cheapo walmart amo.





Those things are picky about what you feed them. Find the right ammo, and they are great. Otherwise, they can be jam city. They typically don't like really hot stuff, either, but a good quality Winchester or Federal should do the trick. I found mine likes CCI. Go figure. 

Buy a small box of several kinds and see what makes it happy.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 23, 2010)

DANOAM said:


> I did something this weekend that I hadn't done in years. I've been target shooting and going for tight groups. Saturday I just sat there and shot up some pop cans with the .22. Man that was fun watching the cans dance around. I got a lot more satisfaction out of that than target shooting.
> 
> Kind of made me feel like a little kid again.





Saltine or Ritz crackers work great. They make a bit of an "explosion". The birds will clean up the mess.


----------



## Ljute (Mar 23, 2010)

Treat yourself this summer. Instead of pop cans, buy a 6 pack of the cheapest beer you can find and shoot them without opening them. Great fun!


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Saltine or Ritz crackers work great. They make a bit of an "explosion". The birds will clean up the mess.



Necco wafers used to be fun too... now they are a buck a pack!

Using scrap wood, just rip a 1/4" deep kerf and PRESTO, instant target holder for crackers and such!

My favorite is still Charcoal briquets. Once ya explode all the full sized stuff, it's time to go back and get the "Twitchers".

Acorns make good random targets too...

My wife nags at me for leaving brass all over the back porch LOL!!!

Gotta love the .22.
Without one, I'd probably be insane.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 23, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Treat yourself this summer. Instead of pop cans, buy a 6 pack of the cheapest beer you can find and shoot them without opening them. Great fun!



it works better if you shake them up first.


----------



## Ljute (Mar 23, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Necco wafers used to be fun too... now they are a buck a pack!
> 
> Using scrap wood, just rip a 1/4" deep kerf and PRESTO, instant target holder for crackers and such!
> 
> ...



Good ideas! 

We used to flush grasshoppers, the big ones that fly off, and shoot them with our .22 Ruger sixguns.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Treat yourself this summer. Instead of pop cans, buy a 6 pack of the cheapest beer you can find and shoot them without opening them. Great fun!


Is there such a thing as cheap beer anymore?


----------



## Ljute (Mar 23, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Is there such a thing as cheap beer anymore?



Natural Light, and Beast? Beer is cheaper than pop!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Natural Light, and Beast? Beer is cheaper than pop!


Sometimes i can get offbrand soda for 15 cents a can.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 23, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Gotta love the .22.
> Without one, I'd probably be insane.





Uh, "probably"??? 


:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree md (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's my plinker along with my favorite targets:





My dad bought this Marlin/Glenfield model 60 22 back in the early to mid 70's when I was a kid. He would squirrel hunt with it and we'd plink around and target shoot with it as well. My brother used it back in the 80's and lost the scope that came with it. I got it out a few years ago and did a little squirrel hunting with it. Hadn't been squirrel hunting in years. Had a blast. I got to thinking how cool it would be to find an original scope for it. I ended up finding one just like the one that came with it on ebay for 10 bucks. I put it on and had it dialed in in no time. It's a blast to hunt and plink with. I killed a coon with it a couple of years ago as well.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 24, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Uh, "probably"???
> 
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



Nah, It's "Likely".

Last MMPI I passed with flying colors, but had to talk to the shrink with terets(Seriously) about a few answers. It seems bieng "able to see things when others don't" dosn't apply to squirrel hunting with nearsighted buddys.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 25, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> this newer one is a #####, it jams a lot. Cant use the cheapo walmart amo.



walmart doesnt make ammo,they just sell it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 25, 2010)

i shoot these three quite a bit 22mag and an old winchester22 that don't get shot a lot anymore. The other is a remington.


----------



## tree md (Mar 25, 2010)

SS, what model is the Remington 22?

The stock and forearm look like my 7400 30-06.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 25, 2010)

tree md said:


> SS, what model is the Remington 22?
> 
> The stock and forearm look like my 7400 30-06.


Model 552 BDL


----------



## tree md (Mar 26, 2010)

That's a nice looking 22.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 26, 2010)

tree md said:


> That's a nice looking 22.


Thanks, I don't know if they even make them anymore. it's supposed to shoot long rifle, long and shorts. But it won't work with nothing but long rifle.


----------

